# Anyone try a Black Diamond Log Splitter?



## svk (Dec 10, 2015)

They have these for sale locally. 25T for $999 horizontal/vertical. Looks like a DHT knock off.


----------



## ashy larry (Dec 10, 2015)

Arent they all knock offs anymore?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 10, 2015)

ashy larry said:


> Arent they all knock offs anymore?


no kidding...how is that a knock off of DHT when DHT is a knock off of Speeco?


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Dec 11, 2015)

I've seem them in Rural King. They appear to be well built.


----------



## LogSawyer74 (Dec 11, 2015)

Our local Atwoods store have them. Look well built, but seem everything on them (hoses, cylinder, engine) is Chinese. I guess that doesn't matter as much as it used to, but I still try to buy American made stuff if possible....


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 11, 2015)

Everybody has been trying to improve the log splitter every since the first one was build in somebodies garage way back when ever the first one was built. There have been many improvements along the way, but they all do the same thing which is split wood. They all are pretty basic, a hyd cyl, hyd pump, control valve, and a engine. They havent really been improved, just different components and combinations of things that have been around for a long time. Even the flywheel splitters are copies of old haybailer and wheel of death, to wood splitter conversions. True, some are made of better quality parts than others, but its pretty much buy one, or its clone and you have pretty much the same thing.


----------



## svk (Dec 11, 2015)

LogSawyer74 said:


> Our local Atwoods store have them. Look well built, but seem everything on them (hoses, cylinder, engine) is Chinese. I guess that doesn't matter as much as it used to, but I still try to buy American made stuff if possible....


I noticed the no name engine on it although I hear some of the knock off engines are pretty good now.


----------



## reddogrunner (Dec 11, 2015)

They used to put Kohler on them, I thought


----------



## Tomc460 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have 1, bought it this spring. No complaints so far & has split everything I've tried with ease. Fuel consumption is great, starts easy too. I was a little concerned about the LCT engine at 1st but it's been a good strong motor that I haven't thought twice about now. I wouldn't be afraid of this splitter. It's well made. Where I bought mine from the sales guy told me that the guy who designed & builds these used to work for spee-co & had some ideas on how to improve those but they didn't want to listen to him so he went out on his own & came up with the Black Diamond.


----------



## chippy (Dec 31, 2015)

Here in Australia they are called a Millers Falls Black Diamond.., Chinese made.

I bought the LS-40, a 40t splitter with approx 420cc petrol TWM branded engine, tow hitch and tapered bearings....top speed about 30 mph. twin stage pump... AU $1500 with hydraulic oil Inc. 

What it can't split it will crush....split about 40cu. mtr. so far. No problems.


----------



## Full Chisel (Jan 1, 2016)

I've seen some failures with these, most have been leaky cylinders at the ram seal but one came in with a sheared out wedge base which is actually hollow...plate steel welded into a wedge. Peeled it like a banana.

The Kohler engines seem of decent quality but one came back with a thrown rod. They always seem to start with one pull, even on the first run.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 1, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Everybody has been trying to improve the log splitter every since the first one was build in somebodies garage way back when ever the first one was built. There have been many improvements along the way, but they all do the same thing which is split wood. They all are pretty basic, a hyd cyl, hyd pump, control valve, and a engine. They haven't really been improved, just different components and combinations of things that have been around for a long time. Even the flywheel splitters are copies of old haybailer and wheel of death, to wood splitter conversions. True, some are made of better quality parts than others, but its pretty much buy one, or its clone and you have pretty much the same thing.


The 2-stage pump was probably the best innovation for hydraulic log splitters in the past 20 years. That allowed smaller cylinders and less horsepower to get the job done.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll agree the two stage pump was an improvement, but it is based off a lot older concept of high/low hydraulic systems. I think you have it backwards tho about smaller cyl and less hp getting the job done. The advantage of the two stage pump is it allows one to use a larger cyl and more flow at low pressure for speed while using a smaller engine and less flow and higher pressure to provide force.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 2, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> I'll agree the two stage pump was an improvement, but it is based off a lot older concept of high/low hydraulic systems. I think you have it backwards tho about smaller cyl and less hp getting the job done. The advantage of the two stage pump is it allows one to use a larger cyl and more flow at low pressure for speed while using a smaller engine and less flow and higher pressure to provide force.


The smaller cylinder reduces the cycle time but sacrifices power. The 2-stage allowed more grunt when the going got tough and yet allowed a smaller cylinder for faster operation. That's what I was trying to say. This chart may help clear it up:



The chart does not address power, but that's implied by the larger bore diameter.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 2, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> The smaller cylinder reduces the cycle time but sacrifices power. The 2-stage allowed more grunt when the going got tough and yet allowed a smaller cylinder for faster operation. That's what I was trying to say. This chart may help clear it up:
> 
> 
> 
> The chart does not address power, but that's implied by the larger bore diameter.


Agree. While i can do the math, I usually just plug in the numbers into one of the many online calculators. Nether the charts or the online calculator takes into consideration the actual pump efficiencies, which tends to give skewed (read as disappointed) results. Example would be using the 5inx2.5, x24in cyl with the 22gpm pump at the bottom of the chart. Total cycle time is stated at 9.7 seconds, When you factor in the pump efficiencies of around 85%, actual cycle time might be around 11.15 seconds.


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes calculator are figured up with no 90degree fittings as far as I can tell

My splitter calculated to be a 11 second cycle time 
Real time was almost 14

So it took out all the 90's I could and got it very close to the 11 second make 

After looking at the 20,000$ splitter specs and seeing there cycle times 
There cylinders are custom built 
They put a larger ram in them to make back there cycle time in a safer way for the operator
I have never found a 4.5" cylinder with 3 " ram for sell
So my next mode is taking my 4" cylinder to a hydraulic shop and having a 2.5 " ram installed 

As for the steel line all those splitters use between the valve and the end of the cylinder and they put several bends in them to help warm the oil up and but the small ID restricts the flow a lot !


Sent from my MS 441-C using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jan 3, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> They used to put Kohler on them, I thought


kohler is just another word/name for a sink, bathtub, toilet, and once great small engine manufacturer. . . since the death of the K Series engines Kohler has skidded(brown skidded) to the underpants of small engine makers. IMHO they are no better than a cheap china engine made for Harbor Freight. . . the sad thing is the HF engines can be purchased at a greatly reduce price with a far better warranty. . .lol
Kohler=Tecumseh. . .both just turd engines.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 3, 2016)

hedge hog said:


> Yes calculator are figured up with no 90degree fittings as far as I can tell
> 
> My splitter calculated to be a 11 second cycle time
> Real time was almost 14
> ...


If you going to have a custom cyl made, have them put a larger port on the base end. A 3/4 would be minimum for any splitter, a one inch port would allow you to take full advantage of a dump valve if you have or are thinking about installing one.


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes I will because on the return you have a lot of fluid to get rid of way much faster than it came In to the cylinder 


Sent from my MS 441-C using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Amor (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a 40 tonner
bought it from Nubco in Kingston Tasmainia
$1950.oo
Ive split some very narley hard woods with it 
Stringy bark, some Peppermint and some swamp gum 
The swamp gum thus far being the knottiest and hardest to split and to its credit the lil splitter and smashed some very hard knotty lumps of wood 
I don't use it in the vertical position as many of the rounds I split come from 2foot dia or better logs and are a bit of a pain to position and hold in place on the foot 
Ive made a lifting table on the off side of the beam that is lifted by a chain attached to the cutting head around a pully and to the table
this table is held in the working position by a spring loaded latch as im splitting and the chain just flops out of the way , a cable needed a tentioner spring or whatever to stop it fouling during splitting so that got tossed in the bin
in the working position the lifting table is such a asset and gives me plenty of room to stack large billits as I break down larger rounds 
I have slight bent the cutting head to one side this happened while splitting a very large very hard swampy gum knot
Ive made some knives to bolt to the head to split 4way and these worked well in straighter grained woods but I smashed them in the hard going 
my little welded just didn't have the power to get good penetration so back to the workshop 
over all im happy with the thing Im 60 in a few weeks and had a hard life sorta and just cant split wood like I could as a younger fitter man 
three heart attacks and a pace maker, later im still here still splitting 30 ton a year as I have done for the last 30 years
anyway the horses are shoe for the days work and the weathers cleared so im get back to it 
Mine how yuz go yeah


----------



## chippy (May 1, 2017)

4 way splitting is not recommended on any of these type of splitters with the harder Aussie hardwoods. It'll just break something.
Works fine as a two way splitter though. $1500 here in Vic without the electric start which you don't need anyway. They start easily enough.


----------



## Red Amor (May 1, 2017)

yes Chippy mine a good starter and does a good job
I SORTA WISH ID BOUGHT THE 50 AS IT HAS A LIFTING TABLE BUT I BUILT MY OWN SOKAY I GESS


----------



## chippy (May 1, 2017)

Red Amor said:


> yes Chippy mine a good starter and does a good job
> I SORTA WISH ID BOUGHT THE 50 AS IT HAS A LIFTING TABLE BUT I BUILT MY OWN SOKAY I GESS



Stick up a photo of your lifting table setup.

Sounds like you might be onto something there I'd be interested in for sure.


----------



## GVS (May 1, 2017)

muddstopper said:


> I'll agree the two stage pump was an improvement, but it is based off a lot older concept of high/low hydraulic systems. I think you have it backwards tho about smaller cyl and less hp getting the job done. The advantage of the two stage pump is it allows one to use a larger cyl and more flow at low pressure for speed while using a smaller engine and less flow and higher pressure to provide force.


The one thing that decreases cycle times more than anything else is a larger diameter piston rod shaft.(if all else is the same from one splitter to the next) You're just moving less oil on retraction therefore shorter retraction time.


----------



## svk (May 1, 2017)

Old thread revival! I've been very happy with my DHT splitter, will be breaking it out again this weekend.


----------



## siouxindian (Nov 7, 2017)

chippy said:


> Stick up a photo of your lifting table setup.
> 
> Sounds like you might be onto something there I'd be interested in for sure.


i need to build a lifting table also does anyone have a link to a site were you can get most of the parts? i have a 25 ton black diamond it very hard to start when it 15 f but it is great does what it posta do


----------



## siouxindian (Mar 17, 2018)

just a bump for lifting table ideas again.


----------



## sjw1754 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thinking of building a lift table like Red describes on the same splitter. Photos etc would be good.


----------

